# Waiting a full 5 minutes...



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

and at the 4:45 mark they get to your vehicle. What do you rate them? I rate 3 stars for wait time when I get in that situation, regardless of how long the ride is. If I get into a good conversation then I usually forget about it and rate them 5 stars. How do the rest of you handle it?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I usually shuffle at 4:30 if it's a typical short ride in the city.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

That would get 2* from me ..


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

2 minutes to get to the car, -1*
4+ minutes to get to the car, either 3* Lyft or 1* Uber, so that I won't be matched again.

Tips add stars back, as they are recognizing with money that my time has value.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

With me attitude is everything. Good attitude forgives a lot of inconvenience. I don't downstar people for very many reasons--rudeness being one of the primary ones.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I pity the fool that messes with Mista T


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

4:45? Stars? You mean a cancel fee.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't care how good the conversation is or sincere-sounding their apologies are, they get rated 3* or less from me if they appear by the 4:30 mark. At 4:31, I turn off the lights to my car or roll across the street so when 5 minutes hits, grab cancel fee and move onto the next pax.


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

Damn, you guys are harsh. Isn't there an option to cancel if the rider doesn't show up after 3 minutes? You should also consider that the app sometimes tell people you're 5 minutes away when you're 20 seconds away.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Falafelhead said:


> Damn, you guys are harsh. Isn't there an option to cancel if the rider doesn't show up after 3 minutes? You should also consider that the app sometimes tell people you're 5 minutes away when you're 20 seconds away.


When a ride is ordered, the app tells the pax "your ride is X minutes away".

Even if that time is off, they still have all that time to be ready. And, they can see our car on the map, showing true location. So when I spend 4 minutes driving to pick up, that 4 minutes is your 'get ready' time. Waiting until I arrive and THEN getting ready is disrespectful of MY time.

When pax do it, they disrespect the driver. The fact that Luber allows 5 mins is also disrespectful IMO. If Pool pax can figure out how to be toes on kerb in under 2 minutes, so can everyone else!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey if they beat the shot clock its all good.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

In my area, I currently get paid around $0.30 a minute for pre trip wait time, so I'm fine with waiting more than 5 minutes. While $0.30 a minute ($18 an hour) isn't a fortune, I'll take it to sit and do nothing over whatever I'd be making with the car moving. This is all assuming they call or text that they'll be out, otherwise I usually cancel at 5:01.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

SpongemanGreg said:


> and at the 4:45 mark they get to your vehicle. What do you rate them? I rate 3 stars for wait time when I get in that situation, regardless of how long the ride is. If I get into a good conversation then I usually forget about it and rate them 5 stars. How do the rest of you handle it?


It gets to me when they are just on phone/drinking/ eating/smoking/spitting/chatting at the curb and ignoring me. Its better when I can't see them. I promised myself that "someday" at least once I'm going to drive away not caring about the timer, income or cancel fee. They will lose the clock game. To be done in a town far from home after 2 am at end of career.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have started driving away at the 3 minute mark in busy areas. Sometimes I get a cancel fee, sometimes not.

The other day I had one where I drove away at 3 minutes. He tried calling and texting me twice, which I ignored. He texted "I am going to ask Uber why you are ignoring calls and texts." Just for that, I refuse to cancel! Now he can go without Uber until HE cancels! Toes on kerb next time, jerk.

I left the app on with his pending ride for another hour and a half, he never cancelled. Lyft kept me busy the whole time. I ended my shift and turned phone off, ride still pending. Woke up the next morning with a cancel fee payment.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Last night I pull up to a Fed Ex location and turn on my hazards. I waited 3 minutes and then called him and he said that he can see me and that he'll be right out. Well he comes out at the 4:50 mark and as he is walking towards me the 5 minutes expire. I wish I cancelled but I didn't have it in me. He had a suitcase and I was thinking maybe this is an airport ride (I haven't had one in 2 weeks!) or a long trip of some sort. No it was a short trip to the Greyhound Bus Station a whopping 4 minutes and 0.5 miles away. 

The guy had a funky body odor. And he hops in the car and immediately start talking about political BS about how this country is Africa and something about us black people are Moors and not African Americans. then he said something about how the US is a Capitalist state and I was thinking to myself "so what what does this have to do about you not bathing yourself properly???"...

We finally pull up to the Bus Station and I drop him off and 1 starred him and wrote a detailed message to Uber explaining how I wish to never see him or more specifically smell him again. 

The moral of this story is to Cancel at 5 minutes and collect the fee.


----------

